# Coffee Korner



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

Expobar Pulser (cool steam arm fitted)

Mignon (due to joey24dirt sowing seeds, lol)

Rave Italian Job

Brown Towel


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Nice little coffee corner you have there @DaveP


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Nice equipment, nicely diplayed,, really goes well with the kitchen.

Cant help thinking you could do better than IJ beans though ?


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice pal, what dosing funnel is that?


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

> Nice pal, what dosing funnel is that?


3d printed.. https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:705497



> Cant help thinking you could do better than IJ beans though


Normally roast my own, but wot with Rave doing them at £11.50 a kilo, the roasters having a rest, lol


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Ahh why did I look. The Pulser looks great and now you have the temp tags you can get the milk right


----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

Looks good! What happened to the beloved SGP?







how are you finding the mignon in comparison?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

It looks great - a lovely coffee corner


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

khampal said:


> Looks good! What happened to the beloved SGP?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The SGP is in the other corner, lol

The mignon is errrrrrrrrrrrrrr not without its foibles and I'm yet to be convinced that its any improvement what so ever.... the ease / accurate / visual display adjustment of the SGP when grinding for different brewing methods is a god send.

The black / chrome of the mignon does look 'classier' and matches the Expobar more than the brushed silver of the Sage.

However... 1 may have to go.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The mignon is hardly a step up from the sgp (but it will last a lot longer)


----------



## Diggy87 (Sep 20, 2017)

Tidy little set up


----------

